# Removing balling from wool jumpers



## shaking (7 Mar 2008)

I know there is something you can buy to scrape the 'balls' from wool clothing anyone know what it's called and where I could get one?


----------



## demoivre (7 Mar 2008)

A razor ...... any supermarket.


----------



## ophelia (7 Mar 2008)

I got one in the dry cleaners.  Quiet basic, more suitable for removing white 'fuzz' off dark clothing.  Not much good on the fluff balls. I find that manual removal is the only way to go. Boring, but oddly very relaxing!,


----------



## Carpenter (7 Mar 2008)

I bought a battery operated "fuzz" remover in Lidl a few years ago, it's great for removing the balls from wool jumpers.


----------



## ATgirl (7 Mar 2008)

I got a defuzzer thing (can't remember the technical name) in H & M; however for a diy method try wrapping sellotape around two fingers and then attacking the jumper, it works.  As ophelia said, its very relaxing!


----------



## cork (7 Mar 2008)

I think that dry cleaners stock brushes to get rid of balling foam from jumpers.

My problem with jumpers is that after moving to Cork - my jumpers have been attached.

Holes simply appear on lambswool and wool jumpers.

It was so bad - I have swithed to arcyic and cotton jumpers.

I never experienced this before.

They must be swarms of jumper eating insects in the area.


----------



## mathepac (7 Mar 2008)

cork said:


> ...They must be swarms of jumper eating insects in the area.


Moth larvae most probably.


----------



## Pedrolomejor (9 Mar 2008)

We have used believe it or not a disposable razor  eg bic or gilette, dont think it would work on Aran sweaters or the like


----------

